# sudden shut down



## HelpRich (May 5, 2007)

System:
Toshiba Satellite A65-S126
Model PSA 60U-0ZK015
Windows XP SP2
Celeron CPU 2.80GHz
704 MB RAM

Sometimes the computer will suddenly shut down. When this happens the unit will not restart. When I press to on/off button the computer attemps to start but I hear a faint "click" and it stops trying. I have to unplug the AC, remove the battery then reinstall the battery to restart the computer. On other occasions I can not shut the computer down by using the on/off button. Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

is that a laptop if not what psu do you have


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

It is a laptop, and it sounds like either you are overheating or your hard drive is failing. You can also try running the computer on A/C power without the battery and see if the battery is at fault....they don't last forever. You should not turn the computer off using the on/off button...use windows to shut down, or you may corrupt XP over time. If the computer has ever been dropped or roughly handled you may want to open the HD panel on the bottom of the laptop and make sure the HD is in secure...as for the memory, if you have more than one dimm installed try taking one out and see what happens, swap them and try to isolate if either is bad.....hope that helps you troubleshoot....post back what you find out.


----------



## HelpRich (May 5, 2007)

Yes , it is a laptop.

I have removed the battery and it seems to be working properly right now. I will leave the battery out and see what happens in the next couple of days and will post the results.

And I do not normally shut the computer down by using the on/off button. 

Many thanks!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Also if the laptop has the rear leg stands, like a keyboard, use them to keep the lappy propped up for air circulation.


----------



## HelpRich (May 5, 2007)

This is to follow up on my post of 5/6/07. 
As was suggested I removed the battery and I have not had any sudden shut downs with the battery removed.

However sometimes when I turn the unit on with the power button it does not come on. The AC power, the on/off, and the wireless indicator lights are on, however, the disc activity light is off. When this happens I must unplug the AC, then replug it, hit the on button and it will come on properly. This only happens ocassionally.


----------

